# Porter Cable Model 108 Circular Saw (ser.# 9962)



## drummerman (Jun 18, 2018)

Does anyone know how old this saw is and where to find an owners manual and case? Picked it up at a garage sale and cleaned and oiled it today. Great vintage tool!

Label: "Patent Applied For" Any info will help.

Drummerman


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

A photo would have helped identify your specific tool. However, my dad had one that he acquired in the '50s. I no longer have the saw, so I can't compare serial numbers.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Porter Cable service net










Used to be you could go dead at it based on model alone, these days they are hung up on serial numbers? Used to be a serial number applied to just one tool, now they change stuff so frequently just one owners manual doesn't cover all the changes, serial number is needed to figure out which one you need.

Kinda like this


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*take care of your vintage P/C tools and don't treat them like a derelict redheaded stepchild.*










.


----------



## jglen490 (Feb 5, 2015)

There's a listing for that model number in the 1956 Porter Cable catalog.
http://www.woodworkinghistory.com/porter_cable_portable_tools_catalog_no-104_1956.pdf


----------



## drummerman (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks, John G. for the information on the Model 108 1956 P.C. catalogue listing.

Great forum. Thanks, everyone.


----------

